# Attaching plants



## GeminiPrincess (Oct 1, 2010)

I was thinking of getting some new plants and was wondering about attaching them to things. Is it possible to attach them to a plastic log and have them survive? What are the benefits of driftwood? Thanks!


----------



## intensejustin (Sep 8, 2010)

Depends on the plant really. Java Moss will grow on anything as long as it has water and light, or atleast that has been my exp with it anyway. Some of the others require actualy substrate for a root system, like amazon swords. 

Driftwood? It looks awesome and provides places for fishies to hide!


----------



## GeminiPrincess (Oct 1, 2010)

intensejustin said:


> Depends on the plant really. Java Moss will grow on anything as long as it has water and light, or atleast that has been my exp with it anyway. Some of the others require actualy substrate for a root system, like amazon swords.
> 
> Driftwood? It looks awesome and provides places for fishies to hide!


I've heard that driftwood can alter ph. Does it alter anything else?


----------

